# Daneker spinning wheel?



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these? This is what the ad says. 



Daneker spinning wheel. It is an exact reproduction of a typical Colonial American Flax Wheel, as stated on the brochure that comes with it.
I bought it to give to my daughter but it is for finer spinning than she wants.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked on Ravelry?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

SPININNG WHEEL SHAPED OBJECT ALERT! RUN!

Not a real wheel!

Go to the Antique Wheels Forum on Ravelry and search for Daneker - you will find info. 

There *have* been Daneker's modified to be workable wheels, but they were NOT actually made to be proper wheels. I suspect they might've been made with the best of intentions by a complete idiot who never really tried to spin on one - or perhaps they were made as a scam all along.

Do not buy if you want to spin on it. 
If someone gives you one, you might be able to get it into spinning condition - I know at least one person (possibly two) who have managed to get decently spinning wheels out of Daneker's ... but be VERY cautious.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Text from Daneker Catalog. In the last paragraph, it says _"has been masterfully rendered as a functioning reproduction of the colonial flax wheel. More than just another item of nostalgia, the Daneker wheel is made to be used by patient, skillful hands and arrives complete with flax and a special booklet that helps teach this fine art."_

If you have any questions about it, you might want to contact Barrie Daneker at [email protected].

I couldn't find any reference in Ravelry's CPW or Antique Wheel groups. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, I had a heck of a time finding ANYTHING on it, and I'm usually a whiz when it comes to searches on the internet. If I had an extra $100, I guess I'd grab it regardless just to see and if nothing else make it a conversation piece. Thanks guys, you rock  

~Rayna~


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/antique-spinning-wheels/1809433/1-25#10

There is some possibility of getting one of these that works but is is more likely that you will end up with one that refuses to cooperate. They are, it seems :this close: to being properly designed. That thread covers both sides of the discussion. Personally, I would look for something different - for a hundred bucks you could get a real antique that had a better chance of working & would be lovelier as a decoration if it didn't.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Frazzle! I knew I could count on you.

Daneker manufactured clocks ... why on earth they would have a go at a spinning wheel is beyond me!!


----------

